# Red and Yellow Koi Females



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Just wanted to show some females that i used to have ^^

Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jotnbeAEO1Y

Pictures


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

wow they are beautiful!!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Did you breed them or buy them from someone else?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Dang... Did you breed them?


----------

